# [CLOSED] Saharah + Shops + Log Decorative Shelves DIYs



## Mimi_ (Apr 16, 2020)

***Please leave through the airport guys!***

Merengue is crafting Log Decorative Shelves and Saharah is visiting Ceristar!
She has the rice-paddy wall and the white chocolate flooring.
My island is as of yet mostly undecorated, but feel free to check out the shops too! I believe Able’s is selling the mage hat!

Saharah is wandering by the shops and the beach to your right! Merengue’s house is all the way left across the bridge!

Tips appreciated, but not required. I only ask that you please not pick any flowers or shake any fruit! <3

Post here & I’ll PM you a code! 3-4 people at a time only though.


----------



## nintendog (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello! I'd like to come pick up the DIY.  Do you know what Saharah is selling today?


----------



## Beady (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello, could I visit please?


----------



## Big Ez (Apr 16, 2020)

Love to come!


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi there, I would love to come over!


----------



## No2Zipper (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to visit and promise to not mess with anything! Whats the code?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! Can I please come?


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to stop by .


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 16, 2020)

id like to visit please ^^ do you know what wall and floor saharah is selling?


----------



## dino (Apr 16, 2020)

poor merengue ! i am okay not going then, thanks tho


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi~ Could I visit for the DIY?


----------



## Mimi_ (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey guys, just waiting for a few people to finish up before I invite more! Saharah has the rice-paddy wall and the white chocolate flooring. Unfortunately, someone just reset, so Merengue is no longer crafting......


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 16, 2020)

Mimi_ said:


> Hey guys, just waiting for a few people to finish up before I invite more! Saharah has the rice-paddy wall and the white chocolate flooring. Unfortunately, someone just reset, so Merengue is no longer crafting......



Ahh that's a shame! She may start crafting again if you save + reload the game. but if people leave using the "-" button, it'll reset her. I haven't had luck reloading twice when it happens, usually works just once!


----------



## No2Zipper (Apr 16, 2020)

she went back to crafting


----------



## Beady (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello, I think it may have been my fault it reset. I was buying cherries in the store when I got a message saying my connection had been interrupted and my game loaded me back home

Sorry I did not realise this would cause any issues for others, I assure you all I did not intentionally leave or use the minus button


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Apr 16, 2020)

Can i come


----------



## Mimi_ (Apr 16, 2020)

Beady said:


> Hello, I think it may have been my fault it reset. I was buying cherries in the store when I got a message saying my connection had been interrupted and my game loaded me back home
> 
> Sorry I did not realise this would cause any issues for others, I assure you all I did not intentionally leave or use the minus button ☹



Oh that’s alright, it happens to everyone sometimes! No worries!


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Apr 16, 2020)

What is the dodo code


----------



## Mimi_ (Apr 16, 2020)

Gracelia said:


> Ahh that's a shame! She may start crafting again if you save + reload the game. but if people leave using the "-" button, it'll reset her. I haven't had luck reloading twice when it happens, usually works just once!



Ah, it worked! She’s crafting again! Let me know if you’re still interested!


----------



## kingmog (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come over


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm still interested~ Just waiting for my turn ^^


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello! I was wondering if I could come back since I lost the recipe shortly after the DC occurred earlier this morning


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 16, 2020)

Is this still open...?? Yes I'm interested if it is.
Though, it's past 1 am where I am, so if I don't respond when you send us a Dodo code, please skip me!


----------



## Mimi_ (Apr 16, 2020)

I’m still open for anyone who’s interested! Just a little slow going is all!


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 16, 2020)

I’m still interested


----------



## zenni (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Cynber (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to come for the DIY recipe!


----------

